# anyone got pregnant with Clomid/IUI after IVF?



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello there,

Just wanted to hear from anyone who had a high FSH level and was told they couldn't do a cycle of IVF. My level is 18, consultant said this was 'alarming' and no point doing another IVF (we were successful with our first try but lost the baby at 3 months). He said if the level drops to 12-13, we can try clomid with IUI, but we had three IUIs previously and they didn't worked, so it doesn't make me feel very hopeful.

As ever, I suppose I'm looking to restore some hope by finding someone who has managed to get pregnant against the odds. 

Hate feeling so desperate. 

Abby


----------



## Chantelle (May 21, 2004)

Hi Abby,

I'm also interested to hear if someone has got pregnant with clomid post IVF as we are trying that route now in the hope it is successful and we don't have to go down the route of IVF again.  Don't really know much about FSH levels though.

Hope you're OK.

Chantelle
x


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Abby,

Not sure I can help on the IVF v IUI question directly but I can tell you about my experience which may help.

Back in Nov 2003 I had a high fsh reading (about 14). I had several re-tests at Hammersmith (the clinic I was at at the time) and my fsh readings were normal (although irritatingly they never tested my oestradiol at the same time). Anyway, we reached the stage of having a consultation there and the very nice consultant said that she had no problems with me doing IUI or IVF or IUI followed by IVF. However she did mention that sometimes ladies with borderline/high fsh readings can get decent results with IUI as the gentle stimulation of a drug like clomid can have a better result than some of the strong drugs that they use for IVF. I think she may have also mentioned the fact that because eggs get fertilised naturally in IUI this can suit borderline/high fsh ladies also. 

We couldn't stick around with doing any treatment at Hammersmith as we moved out of west London. I decided that we should give the Lister a go precisely because they have a healthy attitude to treating people with fsh issues. The consultant there pushed us towards IVF but said that IUI was also a runner if we wanted. They had retested my fsh at this point and although it was normal my oestradiol was elevated and I was told this can basically mean that you do have high fsh but it's just being inhibited by the high oestradiol. 

Anyway, I can tell that so far IUI does seem to have worked for us. It's very early days (I'm ten weeks and a bit) but I'm hoping so much that this will be a healthy and uneventful pregnancy.

I would be dubious about being at a clinic that ruled out IVF entirely for you though. May be you should consider going somewhere a bit more high fsh friendly?? I really think that can make a difference. Having a level of 18 really shouldn't deny you some treatment choices.


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

Katie, thanks so much for your post, and your encouragement.

What you have said is very interesting, and has made me think about approaching the Lister. I will wait though till we have an appointment with UCH next week to discuss the results in more depth. (I'd asked for this, as the consultant just told me 'no IVF' over the phone and I'm not satisfied that they've given us enough info). At the very least they could have suggested retesting next month, perhaps on day 2 (I'm also on a 'short' 25-day cycle, regular as clockwork).

Thanks again,
Abby


----------



## Abby Carter (Sep 28, 2004)

And by the way, many congratulations. Hoping everything continues to go well for you.

Abby


----------



## katie165 (May 8, 2005)

Abby,

And I forgot to say that I would encourage you to totally go for it on the treatment front. Having been pregnant before and got to three months there's absolutely no reason why it shouldn't happen again for you. (And it's strange that you consultant hasn't focused on this more.)

Best of luck!!


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Chantelle

hun, please make some space in your 'in box'

Sheelz
x


----------

